# Happy Birthday Jalexs



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday to them best kid ever (most days ound!


----------



## puppieluver88 (Mar 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday! So cute!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jalex! arty:

Maybe your mom will let you get that basset hound today.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy birthday kido! 

Anne is the bestest mom ever, right?? Thats what she keeps on telling me anyhow?? 

Ryan and Beamer


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

arty::juggle: Happy birthday, Jalexs! :juggle:arty:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday

(Lina is bad!)

I think your mom should take you to Havanese Nationals so all of us can meet you and find you your new Hav puppy!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2::drum:arty: Happy Birthday Jalex!arty::drum::clap2:

Hope you have a great day! Wait on the bassett hound hun,till you are alittle older or on your own....great dog,but alot of responsibilty,and they have a need for running,tracking etc.Maybe you could talk Mom into a dachshund.....same idea,smaller package.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JALEXS!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy birthday Jalexs! Enjoy the day!!!


----------

